# Early morning hunt(warning graphic)



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good job with a very nice looking frame!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Cheers charles


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Ya I agree with Charles... Great Frame!!! Nice shooting also. How do you aim with gangsta ott? i just can't ever hit shooting that way.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Same as ttf the one line aiming system


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shot! And that is one good looking frame. Very nice


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice going


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Nice shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

